# Estroboscopio taquimetro a válvulas



## lchox (Sep 2, 2013)

Buenas, estoy reparando un estroboscopio, que se ve que tenía años de estar almacenado (tenía una buena capa de polvo), lo desmonté para limpiarlo, y una vez limpio lo probé con una lámpara en serie por las dudas. La lámpara no prendio, sólo un par de veces, cuando la válvula 6x4 h9 hacía arcos electricos.
Funciona solamente la iluminación y la función vibrador, que hace oscilar una chapita que esta ubicada dentro de la óptica de la luz estoboscópica.
Tiene 3 válvulas: Tungsram 6x4 h9, de la que pude averiguar que es un rectificador de onda completa ( al encender el equipo calienta bastante)
                        Ken-rad 7-07 188-5 no pude encontrar información de esta
                        Sylvania 1d21/sn4 esta vendría a ser la que hace la luz estroboscópica
Mi consulta viene por el lado de como saber si las válvulas aún sirven, si se consiguen en Buenos Aires, Argentina, o hay forma de reemplazarlas con un circuito.
PD: Tambien lo probé sin la lámpara en serie y funcionan las mismas cosas.

Gracias por pasar


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2013)

¿ Revisaste los electrolíticos ?, son mas propensos a estar degradados que las válvulas.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 2, 2013)

Buenas Interesante aparatejo,para que se usaba? no creo que fuera un flash para las boites de antes?.

Saludos


----------



## lchox (Sep 2, 2013)

No revise los electrolíticos, voy a ver eso. ¿Los 2 que son rectangulares que estan uno al lado del otro serán capacitores también? No tienen nada escrito, al menos lo que se ve.

Un estroboscopio taquímetro se usa para medir las revoluciones o frecuencia a la que gira algo. Al menos se usaba para eso; vas variando la frecuencia hasta que coincide con la de lo que se está moviendo, y cuando coincide lo ves como si estuviera detenido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2013)

lchox dijo:


> No revise los electrolíticos, voy a ver eso. _*¿Los 2 que son rectangulares que estan uno al lado del otro serán capacitores también? *_No tienen nada escrito, al menos lo que se ve.. . . .



Creo que si, electrolíticos al aceite 

¿ Fotos de la parte inferior ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2013)

Ps . . . Si son al aceite no son electrolíticos


----------



## elgriego (Sep 3, 2013)

lchox dijo:


> Un estroboscopio taquímetro se usa para medir las revoluciones o frecuencia a la que gira algo. Al menos se usaba para eso; vas variando la frecuencia hasta que coincide con la de lo que se está moviendo, y cuando coincide lo ves como si estuviera detenido.



Hola ,claro vos lo estas diciendo al principio del post,Taquimetro!!!,tengo que leer antes de preguntar.

Coincido con su santidad ,a revisar los capacitores, tambien seria interesante, ver la parte de abajo del chasis.

Saludos.


----------



## lchox (Sep 3, 2013)

Acá van más fotos. El único capacitor que dice algo es el cilíndrico, tiene 3 terminales, todos conectados.
El rectangular del medio tiene 2 terminales (están unidos por un cable) y tiene un cable soldado al chasis. 
Y el otro rectangular tiene 2 terminales, los 2 conectados, y esta unido al otro rectangular por un cable (puede ser que esten en serie ).


----------



## elgriego (Sep 3, 2013)

Hola lchox,por lo que se puede apreciar,uno de los condensadores cuadrados,tiene todo la pinta de ser para alta tension,honestamente desconosco el funcionamiento de este aparatejo,pero vamos a tratar de conjeturar algo,fijate con respecto a masa,que tension tenes en el electrolitico redondo,tene cuidado porque debe haber por lo menos unos 300v si no me equivoco.

Saludos.

Pd, no es normal que en el interior de la 6x4 tengas arcos,segun su datasheet es un doble rectificador,en caso de que presentara problemas, se puede reemplazar facilmente con dos silicones.
Pero por supuesto habria que tener una mejor idea de como trabaja el circuito,algo que no me queda claro es como disparan el flash,la valvula misteriosa sera una thiratron?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2013)

¿ La reparación es para tu uso personal o es un trabajo que te encargaron ?

Si la respuesta el la opción 1, *No* te conviene repararlo sino reformarlo a una forma mas moderna.
Si la respuesta es la opción 2, *No* te conviene repararlo sino reformarlo a una forma mas moderna.

Si tu idea es restaurarlo, sigue con lo que estas haciendo.


----------



## rubenchaco (Sep 3, 2013)

Hola, la numeración Ken-rad 7-07 188-5 esta en el socalo o en el vidrio? para mi es una 6l6g http://www.natubes.com/data/images/product/large_237.gif .La equivocación puede estar por aquí http://www.triodeel.com/eiacode.htm

Hola, la numeración Ken-rad 7-07 188-5 esta en el socalo o en el vidrio? para mi es una 6l6g http://www.natubes.com/data/images/product/large_237.gif .La equivocación puede estar por aquí http://www.triodeel.com/eiacode.htm



Fogonazo quiero editar pero no me permite subir el archivo, pido disculpas. No es una 6l6g, es un doble triodo pero cual, no se. Adjunto circuito.

La reforma http://www.antiqueradios.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=213900


----------



## rubenchaco (Sep 4, 2013)

Por el tipo de ampolla de vidrio y doble triodo aparentemente es una 6A6.

Otro manual con circuito http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jptronics.org%2Fradios%2FGR%2FGR631-B%2FGR631-B.pdf&ei=p8MmUoL7BOnaigL5rIDYDw&usg=AFQjCNF5UrlbixWfMcxObqeaj73VbDN9EQ&bvm=bv.51495398,d.cGE


----------



## lchox (Sep 4, 2013)

Bueno, respondo lo que investigué hasta ahora, cuando me dijeron lo de ver en el vidrio, busque bien y casi imperceptible dice 6Z7 y debajo G. La otra numeración está en el zócalo, y por lo que averigué indica donde se fabricó. Buscando por 6Z7-G sale: Doble triodo amplificador clase B, no encontré datasheet.

Para Fogonazo: Opción 1, ¿No habría que cambiar prácticamente todo para que pase a una forma más moderna?

Todavía no pude hacer mediciones; el único capacitor que podría conseguir es el cilíndrico, ya que los rectangulares no indican valores o algún dato para conseguir reemplazo.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda que me están dando , es el primer circuito con válvulas que me llegó, y para mi es casi como empezar de nuevo con la electónica.


----------



## rubenchaco (Sep 5, 2013)

Si esta el datasheet http://www.hebertech.com/datasheet/rca/6z7-g.html. Con respecto a los capacitores pone nuevos, en el ultimo manual que te envié esta el circuito con los valores de los mismos, no hace falta que sean al aceite.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2013)

lchox dijo:


> . . . Para Fogonazo: Opción 1, ¿No habría que cambiar prácticamente todo para que pase a una forma más moderna? . . .



Tendrías que cambiar aproximadamente el *99%*  Incluso, tal vez, algo mas.

Pero ganas en los siguiente puntos:

No generas calor inutilmente
No dependes de componentes que se van degradando con el tiempo (Válvulas)
No dependes de poder conseguir esos componentes (Válvulas)
No tienes un fin de vida de la lámpara de xenon
No tienes un límite a la frecuencia de destellos
No dependes de la red domiciliaria para alimentarlo, lo puedes hacer portátil
No trabajas con "Altas y peligrosas tensiones" 

De momento son algunas de las ventajas que se me ocurren.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2013)

Si es para uso profesional , yo descartaría el aparato completo , ahora si es por darse el gusto


----------



## lchox (Sep 9, 2013)

Bueno, acá van los avances: medí los 2 capacitores al aceite, con el capacímetro del tester y están dentro del valor, gracias al manual que dejó rubenchaco, son C1 y C2, de 1µf y 2µf respectivamente. Voy a cambiar el cilíndrico porque ese no lo pude medir.
Si no funciona cambiando ese, voy a seguir el consejo de Fogonazo y DOSMETROS, buscaré uno moderno.

PD: dejo un video: resulta que la válvula que hace el flash está despegada del zócalo y se me ocurrió moverla para ver si funcionaba. Resultado: la lámpara destella a la frecuencia del ruido que meto por tocar el vidrio (al menos anduvo algo).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2013)

Parecería que solo le falta "masa"


----------

